# Writing Magazines



## Chrispian (Feb 13, 2003)

Does anyone subscribe to any of the Writing Magazines out there? I've picked up the occasional copy of Writers Digest and was thinking of subscribing. What other Magazines are out there for us?


----------



## Chrispian (Jun 26, 2003)

Just wanted to bump this one. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Fantasia (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm waiting for someone to say something, too. ^_^


----------



## WendyMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Lol, good question, I'm sure there are many out there, but I can't think of any right now, If I do, I'll let ya know.


----------



## John Bradbury (Aug 27, 2004)

In the UK I subscribe to Writing Magazine, Writers' News, and Writers' Forum - all excellent publications.


----------



## daniela (Aug 27, 2004)

Last month I picked up an issue of Poets & Writers Magazine.  It is a very nice-looking publication and the articles were a pleasure to read.  I will definitely be buying the next issue.

--DM--


----------



## abbenormal (Aug 27, 2004)

The Writer is a very good magazine. I wish I knew of others but Writer's Digest and The Writer seem to be the big ones.

abbenormal


----------



## americanwriter (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't subscribe! Buy it at the stand, unless you like having your mailbox suddenly inundated with all kinds of writing promotions, requests for subscriptions. Its a good magazine, though a little heavy on the ads, and I love Writer's Digest books, but after I subscribed a couple years ago I found my post office box suddenly being inundated with every kind of "writing related offer" under the sun. 

Coincidence? Probably, but after cancelling my subscription (just buying at the stand now) and spending a year sending back the offers in their own postage-paid envelopes, asking them remove me from their lists, the inflow has begun to diminish. In fact there's so little I'm starting to feel snubbed.   . Thank you Lord!


----------



## nickyswriting (Sep 8, 2004)

*Good Reading*

There are great magazines for writers on stands. Print mags are good for when you want to read info offline, but there are thousands of websites for writers with free information. Try a search for writing resources, freelance writing, etc. and see what's online for you to read. 

Best wishes.


----------

